# Fantasy Art



## Lacedaemonian

Does anybody know of any good fantasy artists or fantasy art sites?  I am looking for some visual inspiritation.


----------



## erickad71

I like Michael Whelan. Here are a couple of sites that you might find interesting...

http://www.dragoon.com.au/archive/
http://web.tiscali.it/ffantasy/ this one is of more well-known artists
http://www.michaelwhelan.com/ 

Just type in fantasy artists or art on google.


----------



## Foxbat

What about Patrick Woodroofe, Roger Dean, Boris Vallejo. 

I don't know about anybody else but I would also consider Salvador Dali if I were looking for inspiration (not exactly Fantasy but certainly Fantastic)


----------



## **Elentari**

i really like the works of Luis Royo


----------



## McMurphy

*Art Gallery*

I would never imply that this gallery is among the best on the internet, but it is where I got the artwork for my profile picture.  There are gifs and jpegs of the artwork by Julie Bell, Jonothan Bowser, BROM, Ciruelo Cabral, and many others.  I only caution you to expect pop-up ads because it appears to be a free domain site.


----------



## Cricket

I like this site. It supposedly has sample art of all the best in fantasy.

http://fantasygallery.net/


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Frank Frazetta. The man defined the genre. Vallejo and the likes cribed most of what they know off him. Here's a link: http://www.wadhome.org/frazetta/


----------



## The Master™

These are the sites I go to:

http://www.fortunecity.com/roswell/price/12/gallery.html

http://members.fortunecity.com/camarila/artistlist.html

My favourite artists: Boris Vallejo, Luis Royo, Joseph Linsner, Frank Frazetta...


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Thanks for the links people, sage advice as always!


----------



## Niff

Hello All

 This guys pretty twisted

http://www.thenutsack.com/

 Not sure if he's any good, but he sure has something happening in the brain.

 Niff


----------



## mzarynn

Brian Froud  www.worldoffroud.com  He draws mostly faeries.

www.elfwood.com  Regular people posting their fantasy art.


----------



## polymorphikos

www.fantasya.net 

Pretty good, but some weird stuff if you stray down the wrong corridor.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Hi Niff, and welcome to the chronicles network.


----------



## Wren

HeY, If your looking for insperation I know your looking for Ruth Thompson!She is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArkeL

Hey! Welcome to the Forum Wren? 
Hmmm that user name of urs, did u get that  by any chance from Terry Brooks books? No?


----------



## Cyricus

My favourite artists work for the 'Magic, the Gathering' TCG. 

For example:
http://www.johnavon.com/
http://www.purpleglitter.com/rebecca_guay/

'A Song of Ice and Fire' pics:
http://www.wotism.net/art/A-Song-of-Ice-and-Fire

'Middle-Earth' pics:
http://www.john-howe.com/

...


----------



## brightcrow

I collect a lot of fantasy art online. Here are a few of my favorite sites:

http://www.imagenetion.com/
scroll down to Fantasy Art for hi-res scans

http://www.epilogue.net/art/
you can spend allday here, top artists and amateurs

http://www.geocities.com/moondream_art/index.html


----------



## rune

I've enjoyed looking at the links in this thread    I love fantasy art and really admire artists.  I envy them too, wishing I had an artistic streak  

I wonder!  Can you learn to be an artist or is it natural talent?


----------



## aurelio

A good friend of mine, Peter Clarke, does some nice work.  It's animation oriented and less realistic.  He did a lot of early design work for Disney's "Treasure Planet."

He has a site : www.peterclarkestudios.com


----------



## brightcrow

I took a look at Peter Clarke's site, very nice work. His style reminds me a lot of Charles Vess.


----------



## Lucifer

Stephanie Law for beautiful angels and birds in a fantasy vein.  She inspired 2 of my tattoos. http://www.shadowscapes.com  - also with lovely butterflies, which usually annoy me.

H. R. Giger for Mecha-Porn.

Brom for dark landscapes, strange people, and a nightmarish blend of fantasy-horror.

Michael Whelan for hardcare fantasy images.

Waterhouse for romantic fantasy images.

http://www.artmagick.com has some great themed galleries of you like turn-of-the-century art.

Mark Ryden at http://www.markryden.com has some seriously creepy art that looks kiddie but is really about gore, paranoia and nightmares.  My favorite piece here is "Angelica Carnis" - a beautiful angel holding a steak amidst other pictures of meat.
Lucifer.


----------



## Maledoro

If this link makes your head explode, then I apologize in advance:
http://q-consulting.mine.nu/cdg/The_Big_Index.html


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

A somewhat belated reply to the question posed in the first message:

You might like to take a look at <http://stephenyoull.com/home.html>


----------



## Kraken

Elfwood art archives

DeviantART


----------



## Circus Cranium

I met this woman in New Orleans this past May, and bought one of her paintings. I ended up interviewing her for a magazine. She's really unusual, and very talented I think. Check out her 'soul pieces'

http://www.marrusart.com/


----------



## PenDragon

Most of my favourites are RPG Artists.

Les Evans does great moody Sword & Sorcery art.

http://www.parknetpro.com/LesEvans/intro.htm

Liz Danforth was artist and Editor for Tunnels & Trolls but is proably better known for her Magic: The Gathering cards.

http://www.oakheart.com/data/mainArt.html

Andy Hopp is wacky and weird.

http://www.andyhopp.com/


----------



## erickad71

I like those, PenDragon, thanks for sharing. I especially like the Andy Hopp site.


----------



## PenDragon

It's a really good site and his artwork is great fun.


----------



## a|one

www.shadowness.com

Not all SF/F but some of it is quite good IMO.


----------



## kyektulu

Alia poster a great one the otherday, http://fortunecity.com 
I loved it


----------



## Rosemary

Has anyone seen Kerem Beyit's art work.  I though it was just brilliant, lots of dragons, dwarves etc.  Kerem is from Turkey.  Sorry I don't have a web site for you to check it out.  I'll try to find it later on.


----------



## Alia

kyektulu said:
			
		

> Alia poster a great one the otherday, http://fortunecity.com
> I loved it


 Every once in awhile I do something right... but then if I knew of this thread I wouldn't have started a new one to post links...


----------



## Rosemary

Found the site for Kerem Beyit it is

http://kerembeyit.gfxartist.com

Another site I thought was worth re-visiting was of Christian Lorenz Scheurer.
Originally from Bern in Switzerland, now resides in California, as a Visula Consultant.  He does both Fantasy and Sci Fi.  He has also published two  training DVD's.  His site is -

http://christianlorenzscheurer.com


----------



## Rane Longfox

Well, in this thread over at malazan, there are loads of links to artists' websites. Some real good ones. Apologies for any repetitions...

http://malazan.com/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/346104272/m/123102372


----------



## Alia

Found another website with some very amazing pictures... these are Scifi...
http://galaraf.proboards29.com/


Also, the link to the thread here on the forum where I posted other links for other artwork...

http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6511


----------



## Stormflame

Lois Royo
John Howe
Ted Nasmith


----------



## Rosemary

Just been checking out an ezine I have downloaded.  Fantasy of course! 

This months issue has interviews and example of two artists, both new to me.

Linda Tso - a lot of detail in her work.  Her web site is -
www.stickydoodle.com/

The other artist was Anders Finer.  Once again, some brilliant examples.
www.andersfiner.com/


----------



## Los Marilos

There are some excellent links in this thread. I could spend hours in here looking at them! Julie Bell and Keith Parkinson are two of my favourites.


----------



## Alia

Found another awesome artist... 

http://delusionstudio.com/index2.php


----------



## klera

I know George Grie is a good artist, he has a cool site
I can't post link to his site here, but you can Googl him
the site name is fantasyartdesign com


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I haven't seen this site mentioned here:

http://www.duirwaighgallery.com/index.php?section=5


----------



## Dachux

Agree, all these links are shining pearls. I like especially these 2 posted by Rosemary. Ty much , know I just need to get my brushes and colours. . .


			
				Rosemary said:
			
		

> Found the site for Kerem Beyit it is
> 
> http://kerembeyit.gfxartist.com
> 
> Another site I thought was worth re-visiting was of Christian Lorenz Scheurer.
> Originally from Bern in Switzerland, now resides in California, as a Visula Consultant. He does both Fantasy and Sci Fi. He has also published two training DVD's. His site is -
> 
> http://christianlorenzscheurer.com


----------



## speedingslug

Hello 

I have Just the site your loking for Mine   ---  speedingslug . com
I'll fix link when made enough posts !

In my search for art made a few friends John Howe Todd Lockwood etc...
You get the Gist.


----------



## speedingslug

http://www.speedingslug.com/


----------



## dimeolas

well, I was going to contribute and post a few good links...including one to my own artwork at wwwdotdimeolasdotcom......but just never mind.
d


----------



## Fightin gobbo

Adrian smith is one of the best artists ive ever seen


----------



## Cloud

wonderful! I'm a big fan of SF/F art and glad to see this thread active.  I like the "Spectrum" series of fantasy art books.


----------



## Rosemary

You might like to check out Shaun Tan's work Cloud, This is the artist who has done the cover art for Sara Douglass's books...

http://www.dreamstone.com.au/artisthtml/shaun_tan.htm

He also does dragons, unicorns, horror, science fiction and various other styles...all of which looked very good to me.


----------



## Adasunshine

I just found this site today... some beautiful dragon pictures on there and some other fantasy stuff too.

http://library.thinkquest.org/C003239/artindex.html

It's where I picked up my new avatar.

xx


----------



## Rosemary

Thank you Ada...there certainly are some marvellous pictures on that site...I like your new Avatar by the way!

I found this site, the cover artist for Cecilia Dart-Thornton's books.  There is also quite a list of other artists as well...with dragons, fairies, a pretty one of an elf riding a rabbit and some rather scantily clad maiden warriors.


----------



## Talysia

I'm a big fan of Yoshitaka Amano's art.  His paintings are usually delicate and ethereal watercolours, but very striking at the same time.


----------



## BookStop

Dimeolas, you just haven't posted enough to leave links and such. It's just a way to keep folks from spamming.

BTW - I checked out your site, very nice! 

Edit - Oh, I guess Dime isn't a contributing forum member any more. Oh, well. His artwork is nice si I'll post the link. A WebsiteBuilder Website - Poser Art


----------

